# Favourite made-up words



## Squornshellous Beta (Jun 15, 2011)

So I was wondering if anyone else has any made-up words they really like! I'm quite fond of Flailure, myself.


			
				Flailure said:
			
		

> Flirting + failure (may lead to flailing)


So anybody?


----------



## Autumn (Jun 15, 2011)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> Mixing up adjectives such as splendid and fantastic to create splendifferous, wondifferous, and fantaburifferous. My friends appear to have adopted this custom from me.


Also, posterating. Which may or may not mean the same thing as posture (as a verb) does but it just /sounds/ like it should go in the contexts I use it in ("so i was posterating about for a little while and then i decided to leave"). It's a Perfectly Cromulent Word okay.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 15, 2011)

Adding -ness as a suffix to every adjective and some nouns to turn them into better adjectives, eg., awesomeness (which I don't believe is a word, but should be).


Also, randomnosity.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 15, 2011)

Compounding curse words mostly. "Shitcocks", "cuntfucking" and "bullfuck" are favourites.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 15, 2011)

"Doublebump".
Which is the art of doubleposting and bumping at once.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 16, 2011)

Edumacation (Edge-you-mah-cay-shion)- Another word for education

Tortellas (tor-tell-ahs)- Another word for tortillas

Prettyful- To be full of pretty

Awesomeful- To be full of awesome


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 16, 2011)

One of my recent favourites has been suckrat, which I got from an awesome LPer on Youtube. Other than that, I have a plentiful amount of made up words since I pretty much have a rate of making up at least 5 per day:

Beautarvalous - It's sort of like the sarcastic way of saying that something is OVER THE TOP GORGEOUS

Fabulize - This makes me giggle so much because it sounds like something an extremely stereotypical gay man would say about somebody needing a make over. "OH MY GOD LET'S _FABULIZE_!"

Cark - It means... to do naughty things. Comes from a full phrase that is "carking for soup" which also means that.

Flaxfleve - Another recent one, it's used to describe this thing I often do where I make up stories and crazy stuff out of nowhere.

Crexulax - Actually, I have no idea what it means. It sounds like the name of an alien from Doctor Who or something though.

I have plenty more, but, there's far too many for me to remember. Note though that my own name is an example of a made up word, it originally meant "red." (The Arylett part, not Dawnsborough.)


----------



## Aletheia (Jun 16, 2011)

Pfargtl. Yes indeed.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 17, 2011)

Shitton
Asston
Fuckton
Shitload
Assload
Fuckload
and the Metric versions of each


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 17, 2011)

Wargle said:


> Shitton
> Asston
> Fuckton
> Shitload
> ...


YES.

Yes.

Just.......

Yes.

I think asshat counts?


----------



## Autumn (Jun 17, 2011)

Wargle said:


> Shitton
> Asston
> Fuckton
> Shitload
> ...


Sometimes I say to my friends stuff like "There were a metric fuckton of problems then." and they're like "... what'd you just say?" and I'm like "... There were a lot of problems."


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if stuff like "cloudwing" counts. I sometimes call Swablu and Altaria that, and I've made up a Mario enemy named Kloudwing Koopeleon (combination of a Koopeleon, everyone who is Para and those cloud guys).

I prefer to make up weird names. They are usually quite long (sometimes even 7 syllables) and sound sort of dark.


----------



## Lili (Jun 18, 2011)

Technically they're not made up, as both Lewis Carroll and C.S. Lewis use them, but I like 'gallumphing' and 'dufflepud'.  Also, when I feel like cursing in front of children, I usually say "Fudgenucker!"


----------



## Phantom (Jun 18, 2011)

"Fudgerucker", "shinizzle"

Is it me or are a large amount of these words cursing or insults?


----------



## FourCartridge (Jun 18, 2011)

I vividly remember a chat session I had where we made up words that rhyme with boobies. My favorites included Gloobies, Poobies, and Loobies.


----------



## voltianqueen (Jun 18, 2011)

I make up words with my sister sometimes..

"Doof" means to put away leftovers.
"Heeb" is....an exclamation, I guess. It's also the name of our blue Squirmle.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 18, 2011)

barp barp barp

which means... barp barp barp


----------



## Green (Jun 18, 2011)

hurjal. my only regret is it sounds like 'nigel'.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 18, 2011)

why has nobody mentioned derp yet

herpidy derp derp


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 18, 2011)

Comfuzzle- to confuse or confound

and more, but this is all that comes to mind


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Jun 19, 2011)

Banhandle. What I am aware of is that it holds relevance to the city of Amarillo, Texas. 



Squornshellous Beta said:


> *any made-up words* they really like!


The texts of various Shakespearean works may be a tad too long to post within this thread, quite sadly.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 19, 2011)

=======[]

Banhammer!


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 19, 2011)

Wumbo, which is the opposite of "mini" (as explained by Patrick Star). Sponge Bob accidentally shrinks Squidward because he has Mermaid Man's shrink ray set to "M for Mini" when Patrick recommends he switch it to "W for Wumbo"


----------



## Lili (Jun 20, 2011)

How did I forget farfsnarkle ;-;


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

Kioplies & Mioplies. XD

AKA my own made up words from 2004

8) XD B)


----------



## Murkrow (May 10, 2013)

I've always been fond of "weeaboo" if only because the fact that it originated from a funny pbf comic as a completely made up nonsense word, but by now it actually has a meaning now that people on the internet _use_. It's just so weird that a phrase can pop up out of pretty much nowhere like that.
I think it was 4chan's fault? It's still mighty impressive though.


----------

